# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas > Comunidad de Madrid >  Investigan la aparición de un vertido en el lago de Butarque de Leganés.

## REEGE

Leganés, 23 ago (EFE).- La Concejalía de Medio Ambiente de Leganés investiga la aparición de un vertido ilegal que ha teñido hoy de rojo el agua del lago situado en el Parque Lineal del Arroyo Butarque.

En una inspección rutinaria, los técnicos de la concejalía han detectado hoy una mancha rojiza, que a lo largo del día se ha ido extendiendo por el lago hasta ocupar una "gran superficie de éste", según han detallado.

Desde la Concejalía de Medio Ambiente sospechan que el vertido podría pertenecer a alguna industria o empresa, por lo que han tomado muestras del mismo para proceder a su análisis y esclarecer los hechos, con la colaboración de la Policía Local.

A la espera de los resultados de la investigación, el concejal de Medio Ambiente, Ángel Juárez, ha instado a los causantes a asumir su responsabilidad y ha anunciado que desde el consistorio se tomarán "todas las medidas legales" para penalizar lo ocurrido.

"Seremos implacables con este tipo de actuaciones que atentan contra la integridad de los espacios verdes de la ciudad", ha afirmado Juárez.

*Fuente:efeverde.com*

----------

